# Anyone Using Growstones as Filter Media



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

Growstones are commonly used in Aquaponics/Hydroponics as a substrate medium that the water may pass through and for something the plants roots can attach too and take in ferts. 

Growstones are made of recycled glass and clay and also very porous and also very cheap about 5lb for 20$.

I recently read an artical on Aquaponics and observed the Growstones being used and this looks very similar to some of the expensive filter media we use but only a fraction of the price.

There are differnces between company product some different colours some have larger holes

Just wondering if anyone has used it and had any success or failure?

Thx


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Or just buy a ton of pumice. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pumice-for-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a5c2f6a9b#ht_447wt_1232


----------



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

I read up on the pummice.. it looks neat...Natures only floating stones. But they may float for up to a year..that being said they will be trapping air in them and slowly releasing into the filter. I dont really want the noise of the air escaping into my folter for a whole year.

Plus if they have very small pores in them wont they clogg faster than say sintered glass with larger pores. I know there is an option of lava rock. But the sintered glass seems like ideal or really good media. The rough surface seems ideal for the good guys to do their job

The idea of more beneificial surface space is ability to have oxygenaged water pass tbrough the media allowing for beneficial bacteria to grow.

The question is...are bigger pores better than smaller pores.?

Bigger pores less shrface smace but mor flow
Smaller pores more surface space less flow and clog easier

I have had success with marketed sintered glass in the past..although expensive looking for viable options


----------

